# Kiefer Sutherland seen smoking a cigarette in Zurich - September 25,2015 (7x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## Death Row (28 Sep. 2015)

Big Boss! :WOW:


----------



## Dana k silva (28 Sep. 2015)

Thanks for Kiefer.


----------



## dkfan (30 Sep. 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MichelleRenee (30 Sep. 2015)

Thanks for Kiefer!


----------

